

Cheap way to drive from Santa Clara to San Fran? - qhoc

I have business travel to San Fran (Mission St area). But I stay in Santa Clara for other reason. I have a rental car. What&#x27;s the fast and cheap way to get into the city? I don&#x27;t want to park there and pay $30&#x2F;day. I guess what&#x27;s the closet free parking for bus or BART into Mission St?
======
RNeff
CalTrain [http://www.caltrain.com/](http://www.caltrain.com/) ends at 4th and
Townsend, then can walk or bus or cab to Mission. CalTrain meets BART at
Milbrae (by SFO); BART runs under Market, which is parallel to Mission by one
block. Google maps has a public transportation option.

~~~
qhoc
What is the closet BART to San Fran from Santa Clara that I can reach there
with little traffic?

